# Eheim 2262.



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone have a good connection to get a couple of these? I'm going to be swapping out my Eheim 2217s for a pair of these beasts in my 150g tank.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Filters_s/7.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=7&show=400&page=1&brand=Eheim

It's the lowest price I've found


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

inkslinger said:


> http://www.aquariumplants.com/Filters_s/7.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=7&show=400&page=1&brand=Eheim
> 
> It's the lowest price I've found


Thanks, actually found them for $30 cheaper yet from a great source. With all the media aplus the cannister its only $600 shipped to my door for one. :eek5:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

If anyone wants some good service I highly recommend Ken at Ken's Fish. Just ordered my first one and it came in even cheaper then was listed on the site.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I wish I had a tank to run one of those monsters! Please do a detailed full review, TPT folk love those Filter reviews


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

mott said:


> I wish I had a tank to run one of those monsters! Please do a detailed full review, TPT folk love those Filter reviews


Going from 264 GPH of the 2217 to 900 GPH of the 2262 . I am tryign to get great movement in a tall tank though so it should be pretty nice once all said and done.

Craig


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Craigthor said:


> If anyone wants some good service I highly recommend Ken at Ken's Fish. Just ordered my first one and it came in even cheaper then was listed on the site.


I am going the same direction. I think most of our tanks could benefit from more flow and more bio-media.

I almost went with Ken (he has a great rep), but AP.com matched prices and cut me a deal on media. The cost of media is no joke :icon_sad:.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Booger said:


> I am going the same direction. I think most of our tanks could benefit from more flow and more bio-media.
> 
> I almost went with Ken (he has a great rep), but AP.com matched prices and cut me a deal on media. The cost of media is no joke :icon_sad:.


Can I ask what all you ordered and you total cost 2 door? Feel free to pm me if you prefer.

Craig


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

PM sent. Anyone else running one of these?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I have ran one of these a few years ago on another huge tank I used to have. Beast of a filter with great flow and only needs to be broken down yearly IMO depending on how you do your media. If you use fine floss it will need to be broken down more frequently but everyones mileage wil vary.

Craig


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

How do you like the spraybar that comes with it? I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it stock, modify it (larger holes), or ditch it in favor of an ADA style return.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Booger said:


> How do you like the spraybar that comes with it? I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it stock, modify it (larger holes), or ditch it in favor of an ADA style return.


Never used the stock spray bar, in my current tank I will be using loc line thourgh the bottom glass to return to the tank. In my previous tank I built a custom spray bar that ran the length of the tank.

Craig


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Craigthor said:


> Thanks, actually found them for $30 cheaper yet from a great source. With all the media aplus the cannister its only $600 shipped to my door for one. :eek5:


I've just look at that ! Nice price ! Might pick one up my self!


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Craigthor said:


> In my previous tank I built a custom spray bar that ran the length of the tank.
> 
> Craig


Did you use the Eheim 2262 with the spray bar , What size was it and how big were the holes? I built a custom spray bar 34x46 {holes 5/16in} for my Nu-Clear 533an 547 with my Blue Line 55 HD 1100gph pressure pump 
and was woundering if I could use it with the Eheim 2262?

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=415608

Were you planning on using a Lock-line spray bar , They only come in 1/4 or 1/2 inch size
Circle Flow Kit is made for the 1/4" - 41479 and the 1/2" - 51837.
I guess if you go from 16m to 1/2 inch will not be to bad of pressure .


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Ink,
Can you describe the water pressure coming from your spraybar? I'm trying to figure out the best setup for nice, even flow without blowing the plants around.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

inkslinger said:


> Did you use the Eheim 2262 with the spray bar , What size was it and how big were the holes? I built a custom spray bar 34x46 {holes 5/16in} for my Nu-Clear 533an 547 with my Blue Line 55 HD 1100gph pressure pump
> and was woundering if I could use it with the Eheim 2262?
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=415608
> ...


I've got 3/4" loc-line that comes through the bottom of the tank and goes to a Y fitting that splits to 2 - 1/2" lines and nozzles. there are pictures in my 150g thread from when i set it up. figure if pressure is too much I can put in 3/4 nozzles.

craig


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

What is going to be your media set-up in the 2262
and how much of each layer?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

inkslinger said:


> What is going to be your media set-up in the 2262
> and how much of each layer?


Media in the 2262 will be as follows from the bottom to the top:

Eheim EhfiMech 5L plus what is in my 2217
Eheim EhfiFix ~3L as a divider I may eventually order some Poret foam for this
Eheim Substrat Pro 10L plus what ever is in my 2217
Filter pad at the top to keep anything from sucking into the impeller.

These things are true beasts as they hold 18L of media.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Can't wait, just got confirmation the first one will arrive Tuesday and the second one on Thurday. Will be headed out sometime Thursday to get the threaded barb fittings so I can drain the tank and hopefully change both of these out next weekend if I can find time.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Exactly which tank for you gonna run this on? This makes me wanna buy a 100G and buy one just for it..... Lol


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Exactly which tank for you gonna run this on? This makes me wanna buy a 100G and buy one just for it..... Lol


My 150g tank. :icon_twis


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn..... 1800gph on a 150?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Damn..... 1800gph on a 150?


Yep, but once you figure in all the media and head height plus inline components it will probably come out less, 

Craig


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Thanks, actually found them for $30 cheaper yet from a great source. With all the media aplus the cannister its only $600 shipped to my door for one. :eek5:


Just curious, Where was your source? Amazon has them for about 500 shipped but I'm not sure what's included 
http://www.amazon.com/Eheim-External-Canister-Filter-2262/dp/B001EHAYUO


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Yep, but once you figure in all the media and head height plus inline components it will probably come out less,
> 
> Craig


Haha that's stills hell a lot of flow. I doubt you'll have any dead spots.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Just curious, Where was your source? Amazon has them for about 500 shipped but I'm not sure what's included
> http://www.amazon.com/Eheim-External-Canister-Filter-2262/dp/B001EHAYUO


 
Got mine through Kens Fish at kensfish.com $399.99 includes the double tap quick disconnects but has no media in it.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If I used different media, would a few filter pads and just sack it full of bioballs work?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> If I used different media, would a few filter pads and just sack it full of bioballs work?


Yep, would be the cheapest way to fill once of these.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

What is the Best to use laundry bag or filter bag for the
Substrate Pro and EhfiMech


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Ehfimech should not be in any type of media bag because it doesn't allow it to function the way it was designed.

My 2260 came with a media bag for the bio media. In my other 2260's, i used either large, coarse media bags or the laundry bag.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

inkslinger said:


> What is the Best to use laundry bag or filter bag for the
> Substrate Pro and EhfiMech





deeda said:


> Ehfimech should not be in any type of media bag because it doesn't allow it to function the way it was designed.
> 
> My 2260 came with a media bag for the bio media. In my other 2260's, i used either large, coarse media bags or the laundry bag.


I run without any media bags and fill them the same as my 2217s or any of my classic series, not that hard to pour it out and if I need to rinse it I don't have to deal with removing it from a bag.

Craig


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd much rather go with the ProIII series and get a 2080/2180. Maintenance on my 2080s is 10x easier than on my single Classic 2217. They are only 450gph though. But by time you step it down because it's blasting everything you'll be at about the same. The price is about the same.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jrman83 said:


> I'd much rather go with the ProIII series and get a 2080/2180. Maintenance on my 2080s is 10x easier than on my single Classic 2217. They are only 450gph though. But by time you step it down because it's blasting everything you'll be at about the same. The price is about the same.


I won't be stepping it down if the flow is more then I need I will be putting larger diamerter returns on my loc line heads. Also maintence is almost nil on these. I haven't had my 2217s apart in 8-9 months now and they are still flowing great. I expect to get about 12-16 months inbetween cleanings on these huge things. Just need to clean my prefilters every now and again that I have over the intakes.

Craig


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

You don't replace your filters in your 2217's? No wonder you're looking for such higher flow. Two filters flowing at that high a rate in a fairly small tank...you'll choke it down one way or the other or you'll blow your plants out of the substrate. If you don't plan on tall plants...no big deal. Just my opinion.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jrman83 said:


> You don't replace your filters in your 2217's? No wonder you're looking for such higher flow. Two filters flowing at that high a rate in a fairly small tank...you'll choke it down one way or the other or you'll blow your palnts out of the substrate. If you don't plan on tall plants...no big deal. Just my opinion.


I do replace the pads, I don't use super fine pads in my filters as there isn't a need. With prefilter sponges over my intakes you would be suprised to see how little ends up in the filter. Ever 4 weeks or so I just rinse the prefilter sponges in the sink and good to go. Also not the first time I've used a 2262 I used to use one of them and an FX5 on a 120g tank. The amount of current is minimal as I typically size the returns to generate the flow I want, also makes it easy to control the amount of current in a tank. Eheim rates all there filters ratings with no media in them so once you put 18L of media into the cannister it doesn't push anywhere near the 925 gph they are rated.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> I do replace the pads, I don't use super fine pads in my filters as there isn't a need. With prefilter sponges over my intakes you would be suprised to see how little ends up in the filter. Ever 4 weeks or so I just rinse the prefilter sponges in the sink and good to go. Also not the first time I've used a 2262 I used to use one of them and an FX5 on a 120g tank. The amount of current is minimal as *I typically size the returns to generate the flow I want,* also makes it easy to control the amount of current in a tank. Eheim rates all there filters ratings with no media in them so once you put 18L of media into the cannister it doesn't push anywhere near the 925 gph they are rated.


This is what I meant by one way or the other.... I'm not downing your plan. Just pointing out that the Pro3 filters are better and you can use them at full capacity of flow.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Either way I will be running them at full throttle jsut larger returns means less of a jet stream in the water. They will still move the same amount so no I'm not throttling them down as you had implied. I've used alot of Eheim filters in the past and the classics will always be my go to. I've used the following in the last couple of years:

Classics 2211, 2213, 2217, 2262
Pro 3e 2076, 2078
Wet/ Dry 2229

The classics have always been the best in my opinion. Just like you prefer the Pro III series, honestly not having to deal with little trays is great I just dump the cannister out into 2 buckets and rinse everything out. One for bio media and the other for the ehfimech. 

Craig


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I've built my 1 inch intake with 1x9 suction screen and a 3/4in x 46in
spray bar. 
Would you think that I could use these instead of using the 
Eheim Green intake/return with out harming the Eheim 2260-2262
pump.


The pic PVCSponge is where I got my idea


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like it should work great.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> I run without any media bags and fill them the same as my 2217s or any of my classic series, not that hard to pour it out and if I need to rinse it I don't have to deal with removing it from a bag.
> 
> Craig


roud:

I used to use laundry bag and found the wrinkles of the bag created bypasses.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

The first of the beasts has arrived.  will be a tight fit but I shouldn't have to ever remove it very often. This does come with a back flush valve also so I can back flush the filter occasionally.

Oh yeah the filter in the background of the last picture is an Eheim 2217. 


































Craig


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I would recommend ditching the cover on the top of the filter and rotating the pump so that the output fitting comes from the side, instead of the top. 

I've done that with all my 2260/62 and it makes it much easier to plumb and remove for maintenance.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow. That is huge.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

deeda said:


> I would recommend ditching the cover on the top of the filter and rotating the pump so that the output fitting comes from the side, instead of the top.
> 
> I've done that with all my 2260/62 and it makes it much easier to plumb and remove for maintenance.


Yeah I planned on removing the cover, but a great idea to rotate the pump.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

deeda said:


> I would recommend ditching the cover on the top of the filter and rotating the pump so that the output fitting comes from the side, instead of the top.
> 
> I've done that with all my 2260/62 and it makes it much easier to plumb and remove for maintenance.




Does this have noticable effect on noise level, flow rate, or anything else?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Booger said:


> Does this have noticable effect on noise level, flow rate, or anything else?


I changed mine already, it shouldn't and the bottom plate of teh pump slides off and can be put on either of the sides. It just slides on, I will take some pictures tomorrow when I get home. Heading for some sleep and an ealry morning for work.

Craig


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is a pic of mine with the pump rotated.










Sometimes the cover will rattle and may amplify sound vibrations. Flow rate should not be affected because there is only a few inches difference between top output and side output.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the photo. I think I will keep the trend going and do the same to mine.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Does any one use Seachem Pond Matrix and how much would be needed
to fill the Eheim 2262 filter?
Would I still need to lay down the EHFIMECH (Hollow Ceramic Rings) first?


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

inkslinger said:


> Does any one use Seachem Pond Matrix and how much would be needed
> to fill the Eheim 2262 filter?
> Would I still need to lay down the EHFIMECH (Hollow Ceramic Rings) first?


I am currently using Pond Matrix in my 2080, I bought a 4L bucket and it filled a little more than 1 tray. I would use ehfimech first.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

inkslinger said:


> Does any one use Seachem Pond Matrix and how much would be needed
> to fill the Eheim 2262 filter?
> Would I still need to lay down the EHFIMECH (Hollow Ceramic Rings) first?


These hold 18L of media so what ever you use just add up to get a total of 18L.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

deeda said:


> Here is a pic of mine with the pump rotated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that bracket was a PITA to get it to slide off. Once it started to move it went easily but still seems like they didn't want it to ever move.

What are you running for media in yours?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Craigthor said:


> Thanks, that bracket was a PITA to get it to slide off. Once it started to move it went easily but still seems like they didn't want it to ever move.
> 
> 
> You're right about that!! I usually have to use a tack hammer (gently) to loosen the pump bracket and I usually end up snapping off the 'stop' on the bracket, which interferes with the power cord anyway.
> ...


All of mine use various media but always in the same suggested stacking order.
#1 is a 2262 and has 
Bottom layer- 5L EhfiMech, 
2nd layer - one 2" thick piece of Poret 10PPI media, 
3rd layer - less than 1" of 100% Premium Polyester Fiberfill by Fairfield,
4th layer - one 2" thick piece of Poret 20PPI media,
5th layer - approx. 5L of Ehfi Substrat Pro & Substrat, in a coarse media bag,
Top layer- one 1/2" thick piece of black foam from LFS.

#2 is a 2260 and has
Bottom layer - 5L EhfiMech
2nd layer - one 4" thick piece of Poret 10PPI media,
3rd layer - 2 thin pieces of Soft N Crafty Premium Density Batting,
4th layer - one 2" thick piece of Poret 20PPI media,
5th layer - approx. 5L of Ehfi Substrat in a coarse media bag.

#3 is a 2260 and is set up similar to filter #1 but I'm using Pond Matrix for my bio media contained in a large Tide Wash Bag.

I occasionally add, substract or change the type of fine media used depending on what I have on hand. If the filter plugs up too soon, I reduce the amount of fine media used.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a truly impressive filter, but just a question, why not use a sump?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I have personally never tried a sump though I was going to do one at one time. I don't have the patience to fiddle with them plus I've read many posts from others having trouble fine tuning them for water levels, noise, etc.

I truly enjoy having the large canisters on my 2 large tanks. No muss and no fuss.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> That is a truly impressive filter, but just a question, why not use a sump?


I'm not a huge fan of sumps, also if it accidentally overflowed for any reason it would end up in the apartment below me and I don't need that headache.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

With the pump how tall is a 2262?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Jeff5614 said:


> With the pump how tall is a 2262?


With the pump turned sidesways 22-23" with the hose coming out of the top more like 24-25

Craig


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Craigthor said:


> With the pump turned sidesways 22-23" with the hose coming out of the top more like 24-25
> 
> Craig


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Craig,
Did you adapt yours to 1/2"? I'm curious to see how it works out.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Booger said:


> Craig,
> Did you adapt yours to 1/2"? I'm curious to see how it works out.


Probably be this weekend or next Tuesday on my day off before I get it installed as I'm waiting for both of them to arrive as I need to completely drain the tank anyways to change my threaded barbs on my bulkheads for the 1" intakes.

Craig


----------



## kokomon (May 23, 2011)

deeda said:


> Here is a pic of mine with the pump rotated.


This looks Beastly


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Received teh second filter today, haven't opened the box yet. Tuesday will be the change day as teh second box with the media seems to have gotten left behind in NY and won't arrive till Monday afternoon. 

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

The twins.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

So the cover on the 2262 does absolutly nothing, but on the smaller models the pump fits under the cover, is that correct? I would love to have atleast one of these beasts on my 150, I have 28" from the floor to the bottom of the tank and thats ok, but getting in and out of the cabinet doors would be a treat.

There is a video on youtube of a guy with a 180g and 2 2262 in the garage or utility room that is located behind the tank, with a couple of holes drilled thru the sheetrock it's the perfect setup for these big guys.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

150EH said:


> So the cover on the 2262 does absolutly nothing, but on the smaller models the pump fits under the cover, is that correct? I would love to have atleast one of these beasts on my 150, I have 28" from the floor to the bottom of the tank and thats ok, but getting in and out of the cabinet doors would be a treat.
> 
> There is a video on youtube of a guy with a 180g and 2 2262 in the garage or utility room that is located behind the tank, with a couple of holes drilled thru the sheetrock it's the perfect setup for these big guys.


 
Taking them in and out is tight but the best part is they can be back flushed which means they rarely ever need to be removed from the system.

The cover is just for looks on these so they would keep the Eheim Classic look.

Craig


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Very handsome twins you have Craig!!! I numbered mine with magic marker to keep track of maintenance.

I keep my covers in a box in the garage loft.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

150EH said:


> There is a video on youtube of a guy with a 180g and 2 2262 in the garage or utility room that is located behind the tank, with a couple of holes drilled thru the sheetrock it's the perfect setup for these big guys.



Are you sure you aren't thinking about the guy with a couple 2260's on his tank? Very similar, but the 2260 has a 500gph pump instead of the 2262's 900gph pump.

I think I need to do some more reading on flow dynamics. Fortunately, there is a lot written on the topic thanks to the reef guys.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Booger said:


> Are you sure you aren't thinking about the guy with a couple 2260's on his tank? Very similar, but the 2260 has a 500gph pump instead of the 2262's 900gph pump.
> 
> I think I need to do some more reading on flow dynamics. Fortunately, there is a lot written on the topic thanks to the reef guys.


Yep the only difference in the 2 is the 2260 has teh Eheim 1260 hobby pump and the 2262 has teh 1262 hobby pump. The 2250 is basically identical to the 2260 if I remember. One bonus to going with the 2262 is it comes with the double tap quick disconnects that would run almost $100 if you had to buy them seperately.

Craig


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Could be, but the point was.................


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

150EH said:


> Could be, but the point was.................


Much easier to access when not stuck under the tank. :icon_twis


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Booger said:


> Ink,
> Can you describe the water pressure coming from your spraybar? I'm trying to figure out the best setup for nice, even flow without blowing the plants around.


I thought it was going to blow my plants around but it didn't , I get even flow across the back . 5/16 inch holes every 1 inch x 46 long .


----------



## mrsamuel (Jul 12, 2011)

*Rotating pump*

I know this is an old post, but I just bought a 2262 and cannot remove the base plate, no matter what I try. I have tapped it dozens of times with a hammer and a block of soft wood, the wood split and white stress lines appeared in the base plate!

Has anyone bought one recently and successfully removed it? I'm wondering if they have changed the pump and now fixed it in place (I notice the model number of the pump has changed to 2262 380).


----------

